# Video



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have received a very beautiful video from a friend I would like to share with it with any one interested.
Name: norvegija siaures pasvaiste
Can anyone understand the name of it? Thanks


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

the English Norway Northern Lights, I think. I don't speak Lithuaniun but I do speak Google.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Sure … I think it means 'Northern Lights iNorway', and I believe the language is Lithuanian.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If anyone want to see it I will need an Email address, I can not see how I can send it on PM.
Thanks both of you the English translation.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

JAGWAH where are you from?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Google… every time I log on google I get a bug, or a spam


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Tulsa
Northern lights is this it?

Being out of work as I am Spam sounds tasty.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

No most of it very nice winter scenery.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe Martin can tell how to PM it


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

www.freetranslations.com thats how i get around other languages…it got me through french classes


----------



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

It sounds strange to me.

ashahidan


----------

